# auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?



## dodo12 (10. Juni 2008)

also ich möchte im urlaub gerne mit meinem vater auf texel im hafen angeln gehen. jetzt haben wie die frage ob man auch in NL einen angelschein braucht, oder ob man einfach so mit wochenkarten gehen kann.  desweiteren die frage welche montage ??!! am liebsten mit bild. der zielfisch ist die scholle. geht denn in häfen überhaupt was?
im vorraus schon einmal vielen dank für die antworten.
lg


----------



## dodo12 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

gibt es dort auch hornhechte?#c


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

Es gibt dort sogar angebl. Wolfsbarsche, jedenfalls im Sommer, vorzugsweise wenn die Sonne richtig knallt.


----------



## dodo12 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

cool. kamnnst du mir dann auch die anderen fragen beantworten?


----------



## dodo12 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

und welche schnurstärke sollte ich am besten benutzen? reicht eine 0.26mm allround mit 7kg tragkraft??!! müsste ja eig.
lg


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

Nicht wirklich, war zwar schon auf Texel, aber nicht zum Angeln.

ich denke Brandungsangeln wär wohl die gängigste Methode, hab ich aber absolut keinen Plan von. #c

Auf Platte könntest du im Hafen schon Chancen haben, ich würd da ne ganz einfache Montage nehmen, Grundblei+Wirbel+Vorfach mit Naturköderhaken Gr. 2-1 und nen dicken Wattwurm.

Vielleicht schiebt ein Mod das hier ja zu den Brandungsanglern, da gäbe es sicher handfestere tips, denke ich.


----------



## dodo12 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

mal sehen.....weißt du denn wie brandungsangeln geht?  setrzt man sich an den strand und wirft de angel mit megaviel blei dran aus und wartet oder was?kann  mir das noch nicht so ganz vorstellen.


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

Auf Texel findest Du die meisten Angler oben am Leuchtturm, ist die Brandung dort zu stark, kannst Du weiter östlich fischen. Schein für Brandungsangeln braucht Ihr keinen.

Ich hab noch irgendwo eine Seekarte von Texel kann ich Dir zum mailen, wenn ich diese gefunden habe. 

In welchem Hafen wolltet Ihr denn angeln ?? 

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## dodo12 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

ich weiß nicht in welchem aber sind die nicht alle gleich? ehm wegen dem mailen....sehr gerne. und welche schnur sollte ich benutzen..reicht eine 0.28mm mareknschnur mit 8kg tragkraft?


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

hier ist die Karte

Im Hafen angeln wurde ich sein lassen, schnapp Dir Deinen Vater und fahr zum Sonnenuntergang in den Norden zum Leuchtturm wenn:

a. Die Brandung nicht zu stark ist
b. am Tag davor kein Sturm etc war, weil sonst Unmengen an Kraut rumschwimmen.

Schnur ist zwar ein bissle dick, wird aber auch funktionieren. Köder Wattwurm, darf man auch selbst graben an einigen Stellen. (Forcke mitnehmen), Beim Brandungsangeln Krallenblei 150-250g,

Ansonsten versucht Ihr es auf der Karte rechts neben dem Leuchtturm...
Wind geschützt und Platten gibt es dort auch.....Wolfsbarsch schwimmt dort überall rum, nur fangen lässt er sich nicht immer.

Wenn Ihr spät zum Sonnenuntergang Richtung Nordsee angelt, kommt es öfters vor das Ihr Besuch bekommt, die Robben wollen dann nachschauen war Ihr so am Strand macht....

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## dodo12 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

oh vielen dank für die antworten. wo bekommt man denn tageskarten o.ä. und was ist wenn meine angel ein wurfgewicht von 20.40gramm hat..wie soll ich dann mit einem krallenblei mit 250gramm rumkurbeln^^warum sollten wir den nicht im hafen angeln? mein vater meint das es dort gut wäre.
lg


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

Für die Nordsee braucht Ihr keine Tageskarte, keinen Fischreischein kein garnix,..,2 Ruten pro Person fertig.....

20-40g Wurfgewicht ? Gut dann würde ich auch im Hafen angeln,.., ich galube nicht das man damit auf Weite in der Brandung kommt.

ein 200g krallenblei ist für die Rute ein bissle fett..

Warum nicht im Hafen angeln ?? Ersten habe ich dort die vergangenen Jahre nie Angler gesehen,..,und zweitens empfehlen die Einheimischen die Nordspitze von Texel, dort findet ein gewaltiger Austausch an Wassermassen statt, und dort stehen die Brandungsangler.....

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## dodo12 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

ich kann ja beides mal ausprobieren.....trotzdem danke für die schnellen antworten.....wo kann man denn wattwürmer kaufen , wenn man keine lust hat selber welche auszugragen und wie teuer sind diese?:vik:


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

Würmer in Outeschild (im Laden da gibt es auch Angelklamotten) oder oben auf dem Weg nach De Cocksdorp (Schild an der Straße beachten)

Gruss


Noworkteam

PS Preis weiss ich nicht mehr


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

Schein braucht man imo nicht fürs Meeresangeln (zumindest früher nicht, eventuell ist das seit vispas-einführung anders, das kann man aber beim VVV erfragen. )

Im Hafen würd ich nicht unbedingt angeln. Das wasser ist nicht wirklich das sauberste. Schwimmen aber schöne Meeräschen rum.

Plattfische (Hauptsache Flundern) gibts ansonsten überall. Problem ist, Krabben auch. Ich würd die Wattenseite bevorzugen - wegen der Ruhe, bis es mit Kraut und Krabben gar nicht mehr geht, dann die Seeseite - da aber etwas abseits der Badehorden - also zwischen die Zufahrten wandern  statt direkt an ner Strandzufahrt runterzulatschen und Buhnennah (da sind je 50m Badeverbot)

Alles unter 100g Krallenbleien (mit festen Krallen, mit Klappkrallen taugt nicht) ist mumpitz. Üblich sind 3-Hakenvorfächer mit Wattwurm. Und 0,28er schon saudünn. 0,35er würd ich vorziehen als Anfänger. Je nach zusammenstellung des Geräts ist auch ne schlagschnur vonnöten.
Die Strömung ist doch recht stark und ab und an hat man auch nen Hänger an Steinen oder Kraut.
Man sollte ein Dreibein haben, geht zur not zwar auch ohne, aber ist nicht sehr Materialschonend.

Ansonsten hats rund um die Nordspitze und an Buhnen noch Wolfsbarsche, die teils mit ner Spinnangel beangelt werden. Eventuell lohnt noch nen versuch auf Hornhecht. Und im Sommer kann man nachts auf der Seeseite ab und an Seezungen erwischen (mit kleinen Haken - 6er, grosse Haken kriegen die nicht geschluckt)

Im Hafen liegt mindestend die Het Sop die zum Angeln ausfährt. Aber die fährt meist zu den Bohrinseln zum Wrackfischen auf Dorsch. Da sollte man schon seefest sein. Makrelenfischen ist wohl für Urlauber nicht so interessant - wohin mit den fischen... Wird auch nicht immer angeboten.

Achtung, die Buhnen sind gefährlich - Sauglatt, Scharfkantig, und direkt daneben hats sehr starke strömung (daher das Badeverbot) Insbesondere die ca 4km lange Buhne ganz im Norden sollte tunlichst nicht betreten werden. Da kommt man nämlich nie wieder runter wenn die Flut kommt und kein Rettungsdienst mitkriegt dass da personen drauf sind.
Da sollte man auch seine Vorbildfunktion bedenken. - Steht da nen Angler drauf kommen bestimmt irgendwelche saublöden Touris hinterhergelatscht, die dann gar nicht abschätzen können, was da für gefahren sind. Und nicht umsonst ist überall ein Rettungsdienst... 
Die beste Zeit ist eh die Flut und da sind die unter Wasser.

Netterweise kannst Du auf Texel aber auch mit Fahrrad und ohne Vater das Meer erreichen und alleine Fischen. In NL haben jugendliche eher mehr Rechte als die Erwachsenen, was ich auch ganz vernünftig finde.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*



> und was ist wenn meine angel ein wurfgewicht von 20.40gramm hat


 Dann kannst Du die vermutlich zuhause lassen... So ab schwere Karpfenrute sollte man schon haben, selbst zum Spinnangeln ist Deine wohl etwas leicht. Wie gesagt, mit Brot im Hafen die Meeräschen Ärgern könnte eventuell gehen, aber bei den Hindernissen dort wird man sich wohl eher selbst ärgern.

Man kann sich aber in Oudeschild in dem Laden auch Brandungsangeln Leihen (zumindest Früher)

Ortseingang De cocksdorp war noch ein Laden und im Hafen ne Bude, wo man würmer kriegen konnte. Preise inzwischen - kein Plan, war aber einiges Billiger als in Deutschland. Ich verbrate so ca 100stck/tag mit 2 Ruten. Letztes Mal lagen die glaub bei 10ct/stck aber das ist auch schon was her. Die Forke empfehle ich daher auch dringendst mitzunehmen. 
Am besten mit breiten zinken, mit Stahlstiel und Rostfrei (wichtigkeit in der Reihenfolge)...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## dodo12 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

ok , danke für die vielen schnellen und hilfreichen antworten von euch...ist echt schön wenn man mal tipps auf die schnelle bekommen kann....was ist denn an den hafenausgängen, ich meine da wären auch immer solche steinbänke..und was is am strank auf diesen steinbänken die so 50m ins mehr rein gehen?? kann man es da nicht mal mit blinker versuchen`??? generell in der nordsee was ist dort mit kunstködern los>???geht da was auf spinner oder blinker??


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> .was ist denn an den hafenausgängen, ich meine da wären auch immer solche steinbänke..und was is am strank auf diesen steinbänken die so 50m ins mehr rein gehen?? kann man es da nicht mal mit blinker versuchen`??? generell in der nordsee was ist dort mit kunstködern los>???geht da was auf spinner oder blinker??


 
Hafen keine Ahnung....

Die "steinbänken" an der Nordsee-Seite ?? Wie gesagt, wenn Du Glück hast, bleibst du nach dem Ausrutschen draufliegen und hast nur schöne Abschürfungen,..,wenn Du ins Wasser fällst solltest Du

a.) ein sehr guter Schwimmer sein
b.) ein sehr guter Schwimmer bei "frischer" Wassertemperatur sein
c.) nicht gegen die starke Strömung ankämpfen
d.) hoffen das die Strandwacht schon Sasion hat
e.) dir einen großen dickwandigen Luftballon einstecken, damit Dich 
     e1) der Heli oder die Seerettung besser findet
     e2) Du ein wenig länger überlebst

ist keine wirklich gute Idee, darauf zugehen....

Gruss

Noworkteam

Unterschätze nicht die Strömung die dort vorherrscht,..,die ist gewaltig


----------



## dodo12 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

ich glaube ich habe mich verhin falsch ausgedrückt...ich meinte das neben  der GEPLASTERTE deich hochgeht wo unten nur ganz waagerecht nen paar steine und so liegen...da si nüx mit reinfallen..zum teil ist dort auch noch strand.


----------



## dodo12 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

und was ist wie gesagt mit blinkern oder änlichem??????geht das???!!!!


----------



## dodo12 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

und wie siehts mit den hornhechten aus??krieg ich die auch vom strand aus mit nem schlanken blinker, oder??!!


----------



## dodo12 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: auf texel auf scholle...aber wie?*

danke für die vielen antworten

lg oddi

*close*


----------

